
When Your Neighbor’s Drone Pays an Unwelcome Visit - aburan28
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/28/style/neighbors-drones-invade-privacy.html
======
JoeAltmaier
Author suggests 'just ignore them and they'll go away' when drones spy through
your window. But that won't work for famous people, or some of the more
attractive. Then what?

Somebody come up with a drone deterrent, quick. And make a fortune.

